#  Der kleine Patient >   Lymphknoten vergrößert >

## fussballmausi

Hallo,
Ich hätte eine Frage zu welchen Spezialisten kann ich mit meinen 4 jährigen Sohn gehen. Da er seit über einem Jahr im Hals Bereich vergrößerte Lymphknoten  ( was wir wissen laut Ultraschall im April die größten bei 3cm und die anderen bei 1cm). Blutbild unauffällig und die Mandeln sind auch nicht schuld. Sie sind in den Jahr zwar dazwischen kleiner gewesen aber man hat sie immer mit dem freien Auge sehen können. Machen auch Laserakupunktur wegen Immunsystem steigern.  Gibt es einen Spezialisten  von irgendwo muss dasja kommen. 
Danke im voraus.

----------


## tina2011

Bei einem 4jährigen hat doch eigentlich der Kinderarzt/ärztin ein Auge drauf. Wenn derU/die sagt, das ist gefährlich und ein Spezialist muss drauf schauen, erhalten Sie von dort auch Adressen. Oder sogar eine Terminvermittlung.
Alles Gute für den Kleinen

----------

